

Nexus 5 and Nexus 7.7 tablet debut this year to compete with the iPad mini - mark01
http://www.ihelplounge.com/nexus-5-and-nexus-7-7-tablet-debut-this-year-to-compete-with-the-ipad-mini/

======
mhd
Stil no Nexus 6?

